# Promotion Disc?!?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

What is a promotional disc??? window 7 promotion disc!  

just need some clarification! Is this the legit copy of window 7 or just another RB? ^^


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

promotional is just something that is given out to execs typically, or people who will be reviewing the software in the media, generally not the mass public....how did you get your hands on that?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

hojimoe said:


> promotional is just something that is given out to execs typically, or people who will be reviewing the software in the media, generally not the mass public....how did you get your hands on that?


my uncle is one of those TYPE of people!


----------

